# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Familja e Elibejtit(Abaz Aliu,Fatimja,Hyseni,Hasani)

## adidu

Kam lexuar dhe degjuar shume gjera per familjen e Elibejtit qe perfshin dhendrin e profetit Muhamed A.S, si dhe vajzen e tij Fatimen dhe dy niperit Hysenin dhe Hasanin. Se pari kush mundet te me shpjegoje se pse profeti Muhamed A.S ishte kaq i lidhur me dhendrin dhe vajzen e tij dhe i donte aq shume te dy nipat, sa kur luante me ta i mbante edhe ne kurriz? Nuk kishte djem apo vajza te tjera apo ka dicka tjeter qe e lidhet me lkete familje? Se dyti pse quhet familja e Elibejtit? Se treti, pse bektashizmi eshte kaq i lidhur me kete familje dhe ka dhendrin Abaz Ali, si te parin e saj?
Ju lutem kush di dicka te me thote dhe njekohesisht ju lutem atyre qe futen ndonjehere per te bere humor, te mos ma perdhosin kete teme me ngacmime dhe shakara, e aq me pak fyerje. Ju faleminderit te gjitheve

----------


## SHEMSHIR

Abasaliu nuk  asht dhëndri, aj  asht Biri i Imam Aliut,me  grua  tjeter jo me Fatimen  a.s

----------


## SHEMSHIR

Hazreti Ebul Fazl Abbas a.s.

Abbasi, djali trim dhe i guximshëm i Imam Aliut (a.s.), hëna ndriçuese dhe rrezatuese e
Beni Hashimit dhe Shtylla Bartëse e ushtrisë së Imam Hyseinit (a.s.) në betejën e
famshme historike të Kerbelasë, lindi në qytetin e shenjtë të Medines më 4 Shaban 26
H.
Kodrat lëvizëse të rërës së Kerbelasë ishin të njollosura me gjak. Afër një kodre të tillë,
në bregun e Alkomas, shtrihej trupi i rraskapitur i një të riu, nga i cili rridhnin gjaqet
prej plagëve të panumërta. Batica e skuqur e jetës ishte duke u tërhequr me shpejtësi.
Prapëseprapë, ai ishte duke pritur me ankth që ti afrohej njëri dhe të rrinte afër tij para
se të lëshonte frymën e fundit. Përmes grykës së tij të kollarisur dhe fuqisë së tij të
dobësuar ishte duke thirrur për ndihmë. Po, Abbasi ishte duke pritur që ti afrohej
zotëria dhe udhëzuesi i tij para se të shkojë nga kjo jetë, pasi që kishte ardhur në anën e
shokëve të tij të devotshëm të cilët kishin flijuar jetët e tyre dhe e kishin përkrahur
çështjen e tij.
Thuhet se para se të vdesë njeriu, të gjitha veprat e tij i kalojnë në mënyrë të shpejtë
para syve të mendjes së tij. Këtë ishte duke përjetuar Abbasi në momentet e fundit të
jetës:
E shihte veten si fëmijë në Medine duke e ndjekur Hyseinin me një besnikëri të njëjtë me
besnikërinë ndaj vëllait. Ishte duke i vështruar ngjarjet e asaj dite të nxehtë dhe
përvëluese, kur babai i tij i famshëm Aliu ishte duke u drejtuar një grumbulli të njerëzve
në xhaminë e Kufes. Dhe ai, me besnikërinë e tij karakteristike, ishte duke e vështruar
fytyrën e vëllait të tij të dashur në mënyrë të tillë që ishte në gjendje ti bindej çfarëdo
urdhri të tij pa hamendje.
E shihte Hyseinin me buzët e thara për shkak të etjes për ujë, pastaj se si kishte dalë nga
xhamia në mënyrë të vrullshme dhe ishte kthyer me një gotë të mbushur plot me ujë të
freskët dhe të ftohtë. Duke nxituar ta sjellë ujin sa më shpejt për ta shuar etjen e vëllait
të tij të dashur, e derdhi ujin në rrobat e veta. Ai ishte duke përkujtuar se, kur e vërejti
këtë pamje babai i tij i dashur, e ndali predikimin nga foltorja dhe filluan ti pikonin
lotët nëpër faqet e tij për djalin e tij me rroba të lagura.
Ai e mbante në mend përgjigjen e babait, kur e pyetën ithtarët e tij se çka ishte shkaku i
rrjedhjes së lotëve të tij: Nuk është larg koha kur trupi i Abbasit do të jetë i lagur me
gjak, në vend të ujit, duke bërë përpjekje për ta shuar etjen e fëmijëve të tij të vegjël.
Ai ishte duke e parë qartazi edhe skenën e 21-të të Ramazanit të viti 40 Hixhri, kur
babai i tij ishte plagosur për vdekje dhe ishte shtrirë në shtratin e vdekjes. Ishte duke ia
dorëzuar vëllait të madh Hasanit fëmijët dhe personat që vareshin prej tij  të gjithë
përveç Abbasit. Duke e shikuar se si babai i tij kishte urdhëruar që të kujdesen të gjithë
për Hasanin, përveç tij, atij i kishin filluar t'i rrjedhin lotët në mënyrë të pakontrolluar.
Kur e dëgjoi babai dënesën e tij, e thirri afër tij dhe e bashkoi dorën e tij me atë të
Hyseinit, duke thënë:
Hysein, këtë djalë po ta besoj ty. Ai do të më përfaqësojë në ditën e flijimit tënd të
madh dhe do të sakrifikojë jetën e tij duke të mbrojtur ty dhe të dashurit e tu, njëjtë sikur
që kisha bërë unë, sikur të kisha qenë gjallë atë ditë.
Pastaj, u kthye me dashuri kah Abbasi dhe tha:
Abbas, djali im, e di për dashurinë tënde të madhe për Hyseinin. Edhe pse je ende i ri
për këtë, më duhet të them se kur të agojë ajo ditë, asnjë sakrificë mos e konsidero si të
madhe për Hyseinin dhe fëmijët e tij.
2
Para mendjes së tij ai e pa edhe ndarjen me nënën e tij të moshuar Fatimen në Medine.
Ajo e përqafonte atë dhe ia përkujtonte për dëshirën e fundit të babait të tij për ta
mbrojtur me jetë Hyseinin dhe të dashurit e tij.
Një buzëqeshje e lehtë e kënaqësisë fluturoi përmes buzëve të tij të thara. Një
buzëqeshje për shkak të përmbushjes së dëshirës së babait të tij dhe të përmbushjes së
detyrës për të cilën kishte ardhur. Fluturoi për një moment dhe u zhduk, sepse skenat e
tjera u paraqitën para syve. Ai ishte duke e ringjallur ngjarjen e natës së mbrëmshme.
E kishte parë Shimrin se si po afrohej vjedhurazi; duke i folur për lidhjet e tij familjare
dhe për mbrojtjen që ia kishte premtuar komandanti i forcave të Jezidit, vetëm nëse e
braktis Hyseinin dhe shkon në kampin e Jezidit. Pastaj, i përkujtonte premtimet e
Shimrit për dhënien e pasurisë dhe të shpërblimeve dhe se si i kishte refuzuar sugjerimet
e puthadorit servil, me një përbuzje hidhëruese, i cili e kishte shitur shpirtin e tij për një
porcion të supës, se si e kishte trembur atë qyqar me zemërimin e tij të ashpër, duke i
thënë:
O ti adhurues i Memunit, mos mendo se Abbasi do të joshet me ofertën tënde
provokuese të fuqisë dhe të pasurisë. Nëse vdes duke e mbrojtur zotërinë tim, do ta
konsideroj veten si personin më të fatlumët. O qyqar, mbaje mend se trimat vdesin
vetëm një herë. Askush nuk ka lindur për të jetuar përherë. Nëse e tradhtoj zotërinë
time, unë do ta tradhtoj të Dërguarin, fenë e të cilit ti po deklaron se je duke ndjekur.
Në Ditën e Gjykimit do të dënohesh me mundimet e përhershme të xhehenemit. Mua më
vjen turp për shkak të marrëdhënieve familjare të mia që i kam me ty. Sikur të mos kishe
ardhur këtu i paarmatosur, do të kisha dhënë ndëshkimin e merituar për shkak të
paturpësisë tënde që kërkon prej meje të bëhem renegat.
Se si qerratai u arratis shpejt prej atij vendi, kur e pa Abbasin duke gjëmuar si luani i
tërbuar, mendimi për atë ngjarje të pakëndshme bëri që të mbledhë vetullat. Apo, ishte
dhembja torturuese nga e cila vuante në llogari të plagëve të thella që i kishte në tërë
trupin e tij.
Po, edhe një skenë kaloi para syve të mendjes së tij: Sakina që kujdesej për 42 fëmijë,
trastat e ujit të të cilëve ishin të zbrazëta. Fëmijët ishin duke bërtitur sikur në kor:
Etja, etja përvëluese është duke na mbytur
Sakina u afrua te Abbasi me trastat e zbrazëta të ujit, i vendosi te këmbët e tij, dhe tha:
O dajë, e di që do të bësh diçka për të na sjellë ujë neve. Edhe nëse na sjell vetëm një
trastë të mbushur me ujë, mund ti lagim grykat tona të thara.
Ai mund të shihte etjen që gjithnjë e më shumë ashpërsohej me shtimin e nxehtësinë
përvëluese të shkretëtirës dhe që ua zinte frymën e jetëve të tyre të njoma. Pamjet e
këtyre të rinjve kishin prekur më shumë se ngjarjet që ta trazojnë shpirtin në atë ditë të
besnikërisë. Se si e mori trastën e ujit prej Sakines, me bindjen se do të sjellë ujë, vetëm
Zoti e di.
Se si e mori lejen prej Hyseinit dhe marshoi jashtë kampit me shpatë në njërën dorë dhe
flamurin në tjetrën dorë; me trastën në supe dhe me fëmijët që e ndiqnin në grupe deri
në kufirin e jashtëm të kampit. Se si Hyseini kishte përsëritur vazhdimisht që të
shmanget prej luftimit sa më shumë që ishte e mundur dhe ta kufizojë veten me detyrën
e vetme të sjelljes së ujit!?
Mendimet e tij fshikulluan nëpër ngjarjet që paraprinin rrëzimin e tij prej kalit. Me
qëllimin e sjelljes së ujit për Sakinen e tij të vogël, ai ia kishte mësyrë armikut që e
mbante të rrethuar bregun e ujit, për t'u sjellë ujë vogëlushëve. Ai kishte shpuar rendet e
armikut sikur thika gjalpin. Armiku qyqar u befasua me këtë sulm të vrullshëm dhe u
3
paraqit një rrëmujë në mesin e tyre, sa që filluan të ikin pa mend duke bërtitur për
ndihmë.
Për një moment iu duk atyre se Aliu, luani i Allahut, kishte zbritur prej qiellit. Shumë
shpejt Abbasi ishte afër vijës së ujit. Kërceu prej kalit dhe u përkul për ti mbushur
trastat e ujit. Kur u mbushën deri në grykë, mori pak ujë me duar për ta shuar etjen
mbytëse të tij.
Por, kur mendoi pakëz, e gjuajti ujin prej dorës. Si mund të pijë ujë kur Sakina dhe
fëmijët ishin tharë prej etjes? Si mund të bëhet aq zemërgur dhe të harrojë zotërinë e tij
Hyseinin, kur ai nuk kishte pirë asnjë pikë ujë tri ditët e fundit? U kthye te kali i tij që
nuk ishte i lidhur në mënyrë që të mund ta shuajë etjen. Kafsha ishte duke e shikuar
zotërinë e tij, sikur dëshironte të thoshte: Edhe unë jam i vetëdijshëm që për aq sa
zotëria ynë bashkë me fëmijët e tij qëndrojnë pa ujë, etja jonë nuk mund të shuhet.
Me trastat e mbushura me ujë, kërceu në shalë me një mendim të vetëm: sa më shpejt që
është e mundshme t'u çojë ujë fëmijëve të cilët presin me padurim ta shuajnë etjen. Kur
e panë atë duke galopuar në drejtim të kampit të Hyseinit, armiku u kthye mbrapa.
Dikush nga ushtria armike bërtiti se nëse Hyseini dhe njerëzit e tij e arrijnë ujin, do të
jetë shumë vështirë për ti luftuar ata në fushëbetejë.
Edhe pse ishte një betejë e pabarabartë, ai i luftoi ata me një trimëri që ishte
karakteristike për babanë e tij. Ndonëse ishte i etshëm dhe i uritur, ai u kthye dhe i
shpërndau ata. Mercenarët e Jezidit ishin duke ikur sikur delet kur i ndjek ujku. Duke
parë se nuk mund të vritet një njeri i tillë nga përpara, ata i drejtuan një grumbull të
shigjetave. Kur filluan të vinin shigjetat nga çdo anë, Abbasi kishte vetëm një gjë në
mendje - si ti mbrojë trastat e ujit në vend të jetës së tij.
Kur e panë se Abbasi ishte preokupuar me këtë mendim, njëri prej armikut, duke u
fshehur në kodrën e rërës, iu vërsul dhe e goditi në dorën e tij të djathtë, duke ia prerë
atë. Brenda çastit, Abbasi e pranoi shpatën me dorën e majtë dhe barrën e përqafoi me
gjoksin e tij. Tani, mbasi që luani i Aliut u gjymtua, ushtarët morën guximin që ta
rrethojnë. Një goditje e shpatës së armikut ia preu edhe dorën e tij të majtë. Goditjet
vendimtare ishin drejtuar kundër tij. Ai e mbante trastën e ujit me dhëmbë dhe e
mbronte flamurin me gjoksin e tij, duke e mbështetur te shpina e kalit. Ai kishte vetëm
një gjë në mendje  ta arrijë kampin pa marrë parasysh si. Një lutje e qetë i iku prej
buzëve të tij: O Allahu i mëshirshëm, më kurse vetëm sa ta plotësoj këtë detyrë.
Por kjo nuk ishte e mundur. Një shigjetë e shpoi trastën e ujit dhe uji filloi të rrjedhë
jashtë saj. A ishte uji që ishte duke rrjedhur prej trastës apo shpresat e Abbasit? Të
gjitha përpjekjet e tij shkuan së koti. Mbas gjithë peripecive, etja e Sakines do të mbetet
e pashuar dhe të gjitha shpresat do të mbesin të dështuara. Armiku që u mundua për ta
rrethuar atë, duke e parë gjendjen e tij të dobët, ishin duke u grumbulluar dendur përreth
tij. Njëri prej tyre u afrua dhe e goditi me një të rënë vdekjeprurëse me anë të një topuzi
të hekurt. Ai u lëkund dhe ra prej kalit.
Ai u hodh me kokë mbrapa në rërën e nxehtë me dhimbje torturuese. Ai ndjente se jeta e
tij po i afrohej fundit por dëshira e tij për ta parë zotërinë e tij mbeti e paplotësuar. Me
një përpjekje të fundit, përmes tërë fuqisë që i kishte mbetur, bërtiti me zë të lartë:
O zotëria ime, eja tek unë para se të vdes
Si përgjigje ndaj lutjes së tij, ai dëgjoi disa hapa afër tij. Po, instinkti i tij i tregoi se ishte
zotëria i tij. Një sy i qe verbëruar nga një shigjetë, ndërsa tjetri i qe mbuluar me gjak,
ndaj nuk mund të shihte, por, e ndjente zotërinë se si gjunjëzohej afër tij, duke ia ngritur
kokën dhe duke e vendosur në prehrin e tij. Asnjëri nuk foli asnjë fjalë për disa sekonda,
4

sepse të dytë nuk mund të përmbaheshin prej emocioneve. Së fundi, dëgjoi zërin e
Hyseinit, gjysmë rënkues dhe të mbështjellë me qarje:
Abass, vëllai im, çka të kanë bërë
Sikur të kishte mundur të shohë, a do ta njihte Abbasi zotërinë e tij? Me shpinë të
kërrusur dhe mjekër të shndërruar në të thinjtë, duke dëgjuar të qarët lamtumirës të
vëllait të tij të dashur. Gjendja e Hyseinit ishte e tillë sa që askush nuk do të mund ta
njihte - deri në atë masë ishte transformuar. Abbasi tani e ndjente të prekurit e dashur të
dorës së zotërisë së tij. Me përpjekje murmuriti:
Më në fund erdhe, o zotëria ime. Mendova se nuk ishte caktuar ta bëja lamtumirën e
fundit me ty, por falë Zotit, ti je këtu
Mbas këtyre fjalëve vuri kokën në rërë. Hyseini ia ngriti në mënyrë të butë kokën e tij
dhe e vuri prapë në prehrin e tij, duke e pyetur pse e largoi kokën prej prehrit të tij.
Zotëria ime, mendimi që kur do të japësh frymën e fundit, askush nuk do të jetë afër
teje për ta vendosur kokën tënde në prehrin e tij, më bën të ndjej se do të jetë më mirë
nëse koka ime shtrihet në rërë kur të vdes, njëjtë sikur jotja. Përveç kësaj, unë jam robi
yt dhe ti je zotëria ime. Është e tepërt për mua për të vendosur kokën time në prehrin
tënd.
Hyseini ia plasi vajit dhe i rrodhën lotët në mënyrë të pakontrolluar. Dukja e vëllait të
tij, emri i të cilit ishte bërë legjendë e devocionit dhe e besnikërisë së patundshme, ia
copëtonte zemrën, aq më tepër kur ishte duke dhënë shpirt në duart e tij. Abbasi u
dëgjua se si pëshpëriste butë:
Zotëria ime, kam disa dëshira të fundme për ti shprehur. Kur kam lindur, shikimi im i
parë ka qenë fytyra jote dhe është dëshira ime e fundit që kur të vdes, vështrimi im të
jetë kah ti. Një sy e kam të shpuar me shigjetë dhe tjetri i mbuluar me gjak. Nëse e
pastron gjakun prej syrit tim, do të jem në gjendje të të shoh, dhe në këtë mënyrë do të
më plotësohet një dëshirë ime e fundit. Dëshira ime e dytë është që kur të vdes, të mos e
bartin trupin tim në kamp. I kam premtuar Sakines për ti çuar ujë, dhe pasi që
dështova në përmbushjen e saj, nuk mund të përballem me të as i vdekur. Përveç kësaj,
e di që goditjet që i ke marrë prej mëngjesit, të kanë dobësuar dhe bartja ime në kamp
do të jetë një punë që do ta thyejë zemrën tënde. Dhe, dëshira ime e tretë është që të
mos vijë këtu Sakina për të parë trupin tim në këtë gjendje. E di se me çfarë dashurie
dhe afekti ishte kushtuar ndaj meje. Pamja e trupit tim të pajetë do ta vrasë atë.
Hyseini premtoi duke qarë me dënesë se do ti plotësojë dëshirat e tij, dhe shtoi:
O Abbas, edhe unë kërkoj prej teje që të ma plotësosh një dëshirë. Prej fëmijërisë
tënde, gjithnjë më ke thirrur zotëri. Së paku njëherë më thirr vëlla përmes frymës tënde
të fundit
Gjaku u pastrua prej syrit të tij dhe një vëlla e shikoi vëllanë tjetër me vështrimin e
qëndrueshëm përmallues. Abbasi u dëgjua duke pëshpëritur:
Vëllai im, vëllai im
Dhe, me këto fjalë ia dorëzoi shpirtin Krijuesit të tij. Hyseini e humbi vetëdijen dhe ra
mbi trupin e vdekur të Abbasit, duke bërtitur me zë të lartë:
O Abbas, kush do të më mbrojë tani mua dhe Sakinen, mbas teje?
Rrjedha e Eufratit u bë e zymtë si dimri dhe murmurima u lartësua prej ujit rrjedhës si
protestë ndaj mbytjes së bartësit të etshëm të trastës së ujit në bregun e tij.
Ebu Fazl Al Abbasi ishte vëllai i Imam Hasanit (a.s.) dhe Imam Hyseinit (a.s.). Ai është
bërë i njohur në histori përmes trimërisë, besnikërisë dhe ngjashmërisë me babën e tij,
Luanit të Allahut, Ali bin Ebu Talibit (a.s.)
5

Varri i Abbasit fitoi vëmendje të ngjashme me atë të Imam Hyseinit (a.s.) Në vitin 1032
H, mbreti Tahmaseb dha urdhër që të dekorohet kubeja e tyrbes së Abbasit. Ai ndërtoi
një dritare në darih-in përreth varrit dhe rregulloi një hapësirë rrethuese. Aktivitete të
ngjashme janë ndërmarrë prej sunduesve tjerë.
Në të vërtetë, në Kerbela ndodhen edhe varret e 72 martirëve tjerë, përveç të Imam
Hyseinit (a.s.), dhe vëllait të tij. Ata janë varrosur në një varrezë masive, e cila pastaj
është mbuluar me dhe deri në nivelin e sipërfaqes së tokës. Kjo varrezë masive ndodhet
te këmbët e Imam Hyseinit (a.s.). Përveç të tjerëve, aty gjenden edhe varret e dy djemve
të Imam Hyseinit (a.s.) Ali Ekberi (6 muajsh) dhe Ali Asgarit.

----------


## adidu

Shemshir, faleminderit per shpjegimin dhe nese ke kohe te lutem me shpjego pak per familjen e Elibejtit.

----------


## SHEMSHIR

> Shemshir, faleminderit per shpjegimin dhe nese ke kohe te lutem me shpjego pak per familjen e Elibejtit.



 me  si guri  se po..por tash per momentim  gjindem ne vend  pune. vetem nga njiher i  shfrytezoj pauzat, me tergoni ju lutem  saksisht qka  ju interesom mese shumti  qe te dij  te pregadis.diq.

----------


## SHEMSHIR

Pasi qe  nuk po lejohen  postimet, te  shenohen ne  komunitetin  musliman,  vendose  qe ketu  te  postoj  ket  mesazh,  sepse xhaja qe  nuk  qenkam  muslmana,e  kinse  se  bektashijte  qenkan  tjer per Talebanet,
ketu duhet se  sa  duhet  Ehlibejti!!


Përvjetori i martirizimit të Hazretes Fatime(as).

18 qershori i cili përkon me 3 Xhemadi Althani sipas kalendarit H.K është dita përkujtimore e martirizimit të Hazretes Fatime(ra). 1417 vjet më parë hazretja Fatime(as) bija e pejgamberit të shtrenjtë të islamit Hazretit Muhamed(savs), njëkohësisht bashkëshortja e Hazretit Ali Ben Abitaleb, u martirizuar pas një jete të shkurtër por plot më mësime të larta morale dhe fetare. Kjo femër e shtrenjtë në fillimet e Islamit ka qëndruar pranë Hazretit Muhamed(savs) dhe Hazretit Ali(as). Ajo ka edukuar fëmijë shembullorë si Imam Hasan(as) dhe imam Husejn(as), të cilët nën udhëzimin e pjegamberit janë krerët e të rinjëve në parajsë. Lidhur me personalitetin e lartë të Hazretes Fatime(as) kanë shkruar dijetarë t shumtë dhe kjo femër e madhe është një shembull gruas myslimanë të lartë dhe të madhe. Pjegamberi i Islamit, Hazreten Fatime(as) për shkak të pastërtisë, sinqeritetit dhe njohurive të saj, e konsideronte kryesuesen e femrave në botë. Rrjeti i radio-televizionit të republikës islamike duke shprehur ngushëllimet për martirizimin e Hazretes Fatime(as), shpreson që personaliteti i saj të jetë gjithmonë shembull për femrat liridashëse në botë dhe sidomos myslimaneve.

----------

